# used fly outfit needed



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping for some generosity from some guides or fisherman that have surplus equipment. I have a nice fly setup but I would like one for my father but have no way of getting him one. I was wondering if any one would ne willing to give up a good used setup thegy don't need anymore. We mainly fish for reds and bonfish so if possible a heavier set up. Even just a reel or just a rod would be nice. Please if you can help reply or send a pm.


Good fishing and God bless.


----------

